# Flashing lights required?



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 
I am planning to do residential snow removal this winter. I’m located in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. I do have commercial insurance on my truck and general liability insurance and licensed with the city. 
My question is do I need flashing amber lights on my one ton truck when I have a plow on it and /or when removing snow from residential driveways ? 
I appreciate all the responses upfront. Have a great day!


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

RWilkinson said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am planning to do residential snow removal this winter. I'm located in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. I do have commercial insurance on my truck and general liability insurance and licensed with the city.
> My question is do I need flashing amber lights on my one ton truck when I have a plow on it and /or when removing snow from residential driveways ?
> I appreciate all the responses upfront. Have a great day!


Probably best to check with the city, it differs from place to place. Definitely makes it safer for other drivers and yourself even if not required.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you are working on private property Im gonna say no.
Some HO association and commercial bids will require it, and I agree being visible is safer.
They do come in handy when broke down or stuck in a white out too...
So I hear...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Not necessarily required but they sure do make you look legit


----------



## RWilkinson (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks Everyone, That does makes sense about having the amber lamps as extra precaution.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Not necessarily required but they sure do make you look legit





RWilkinson said:


> Thanks Everyone, That does makes sense about having the amber lamps as extra precaution.


You might also want to install a back up alarm to CYA.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Don't go overboard, too much is just confusing to people. Overhead rotating amber does the trick. 
Reverse alarm 

Bought a 50+ mulit function "commercial" low profile LED Strobe set up, well 
A) when it's snowing it gets hurried in snow (not enough heat coming off the LEDs to melt anything
B) while it's fun to play with all the different functions 99% is the time it's used in basic mode 
C) only thing commercial grade about it is the magnet 
Good luck getting it off the roof.. tried to lift it off and it's lifting the sheet metal up lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a customer that I have to disconnect the backup alarm at. Noise regulations in a city. 

Never had a lightbar get covered in snow...then again speed might have something to do with that.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a customer that I have to disconnect the backup alarm at. Noise regulations in a city.


Seriously? So, they'd rather someone get run over than listen to periodic beeping. 
Maybe check with your insurance agent.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a customer that I have to disconnect the backup alarm at. Noise regulations in a city.


Seriously? So, they'd rather someone get run over than listen to periodic beeping. 
Maybe check with your insurance agent.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Seriously? So, they'd rather someone get run over than listen to periodic beeping.
> Maybe check with your insurance agent.


None of our trucks or equipment have backup alarms.

I'm also a backup alarm denier.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I thought back up alarms were only required on construction sights?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> I thought back up alarms were only required on construction sights?


What about green lights?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What about green lights?


They look cool.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> They look cool.


Like DOT numbers?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like DOT numbers?


No, Dot#'s just make you safer .


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> I thought back up alarms were only required on construction sights?


I'm not sure, but you may get a better insurance rate with back up alarms.

I don't remember the details, but heard a story of someone in the Chicago area backing over a little old lady while plowing. Just another way to CYA in case something like this happens.

Might as work as well as the warning blast with a spreader. That usually gets people out of your way.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have a customer that I have to disconnect the backup alarm at. Noise regulations in a city.
> 
> Never had a lightbar get covered in snow...then again speed might have something to do with that.





Mark Oomkes said:


> None of our trucks or equipment have backup alarms.
> 
> I'm also a backup alarm denier.


Im getting mixed messages here, i dont understand....

I have bid municipal and school work that requires back up alarms. I installed one with an off switch, every bid of this type I lose to a cheaper bid the contractor doesn't use or have one...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Im getting mixed messages here, i dont understand....
> 
> I have bid municipal and school work that requires back up alarms. I installed one with an off switch, every bid of this type I lose to a cheaper bid the contractor doesn't use or have one...


They probably figured the other guy has nothing to lose...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> I installed one with an off switch,


I do that for my brake lights...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I do that for my brake lights...


I just take my foot off the brake...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> None of our trucks or equipment have backup alarms.
> 
> I'm also a backup alarm denier.


Backup alarms are only required if your wearing a mask while driving.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I just take my foot off the brake...yell obscenities and lean on the horn


----------

